
The Evolution of Mass Cell Suicide in Bacterial Warfare - headalgorithm
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0960982220306461
======
hhs
The authors note that, eventually, they wish to make probiotics to treat
illnesses. If interested, this piece offers comments on the study:
[http://www.ox.ac.uk/news/2020-06-05-bacteria-perform-mass-
su...](http://www.ox.ac.uk/news/2020-06-05-bacteria-perform-mass-suicide-
defend-their-colony)

------
anigbrowl
This has interesting implications for political economy, given the emergence
of suicide bombing as an equalizing strategy in asymmetric warfare. I was
especially struck by one of the cited papers on self-destructive behavior
among some social insects, which literally grow explosive organs on their
bodies as they age:
[https://science.sciencemag.org/content/337/6093/436](https://science.sciencemag.org/content/337/6093/436)

------
sorokod
So the "Samson Option".

